# Adding E75 wi-fi to my BSNL modem



## syrez (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi All!

I have a DataOne 512kbps connection and I just upgraded my modem to what BSNL calls TYPE II modem(Nokia Siemens 1600) 
The Device info on Router's page is given as:

Software Version ID:V89.2.01.01 Firmware Version:3.12L.BSNL_01.A2pB023k.d20k_rc2Bootloader (CFE) Version:1.0.37-12.1Wireless Driver Version:4.170.16.0.cpe2.1sd1

I was hoping if someone could tell me how to add my Nokia E75 to my wi-fi network. I don't know if this should be in this section. Please advice.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deepaks (Jul 12, 2010)

E75 Can  access BSNL Internet connection if your BSNL MODEM is Wifi Modem. If it is wifi modem you dont need to do anything. Just Scan the WLAN on your E75 you will find your network and start web browsing.


----------



## 6x6 (Jul 12, 2010)

^ i think modem should be configured in always-on mode (PPPOE) for this.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yup... modem shud be in pppoe mode...


----------

